# First timer dark side question



## Moorey8787 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm Ryan 31 been training since 15 natural, a good 10 years serious training, dedicated competed once always wanted to again have a great natural physique i think, recent problems 2 surgeries since Aug last year just started training again, mon firdt day back since my surgery. lost weight stil look better then 95 percent of people in my gym lol I am really looking into the other side ,wat do people think of sd matrix I had mates grest results


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Consensus of opinion is that whilst sarms and pro hormones have their place and are effective, they tend not to be effective as "steroids" but will give the same side effects so you'd be just as well using steroids. The most notable side is sarms and pro hormones will shut down natural test production and are just as hepatotoxic as illegal oral steroids. Not all agree but the ones who don't have usually only used sarms/pro hormones so they have nothing to compare them to.

Personally I believe that sarms and pro hormones are basically steroids badged as something else so they can be sold legally.

Most will advise you to run a simple test cycle. A comprehensive guide is below:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/266807-first-steroid-cycle-its-not-that-difficult/?do=embed


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Most will advise you to run a simple test cycle.


 Dont speak for the rest of us mate, I certainly wouldn't advise a test cycle.

Guys best option is clearly Dust, Deca, Dbol, Mast, Tren and a bit of EQ for appetite with pre workout Oxys and post workout Var, ran with GH(am) and peptides(pm) on training days and slin on rest days (slin is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off with metformin on off weeks).

Optional (upon waking) ECA stack rotated 2 weekly with clen, take ketotifin 2 days in a row every 3rd week to stop receptor down regulation.

Armidex, Letrozole, Exemestane, Nolvadex, Raloxifeine, Accutane, Dostinex, Finasteride, Linsipropol and Prami should be on hand to be used as and when side effects become apparent.

Valium, and zopiclone for the trensomnia.

Tramadol and codeine for DOMS.

And it's as easy as that.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

lewdylewd said:


> Dont speak for the rest of us mate, I certainly wouldn't advise a test cycle.
> 
> Guys best option is clearly Dust, Deca, Dbol, Mast, Tren and a bit of EQ for appetite with pre workout Oxys and post workout Var, ran with GH(am) and peptides(pm) on training days and slin on rest days (slin is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off with metformin on off weeks).
> 
> ...


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

lewdylewd said:


> Valium, and zopiclone for the trensomnia


 I agree with all bar the above which are both pretty useless at dealing with trensomnia. Ghb, rohypnol as standard. If they don't work then iv a bit of smack.


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> I agree with all bar the above which are both pretty useless at dealing with trensomnia. Ghb, rohypnol as standard. If they don't work then iv a bit of smack.


 GHB give instant tits with horrible nipple pain , but feel good and good sleep


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Baka said:


> GHB give instant tits with horrible nipple pain , but feel good and good sleep


 Bang it with a handful of nolva and you're good as gold :thumbup1:


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

nWo said:


> Bang it with a handful of nolva and you're good as gold :thumbup1:


 i was on Raloxifene , still had gyno growth. I'm gyno prone so it may be different for you guys


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Baka said:


> i was on Raloxifene , still had gyno growth. I'm gyno prone so it may be different for you guys


 I've never used GHB, I thought we were all still just mucking about :lol:


----------



## Baka (Dec 9, 2015)

nWo said:


> I've never used GHB, I thought we were all still just mucking about :lol:


 it's like alcohol + small euphoria, without being dumb


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

Baka said:


> it's like alcohol + small euphoria, without being dumb


 Never got to try GHB during my bad days, did love GBL though!


----------



## Simon90 (Oct 28, 2017)

lewdylewd said:


> Dont speak for the rest of us mate, I certainly wouldn't advise a test cycle.
> 
> Guys best option is clearly Dust, Deca, Dbol, Mast, Tren and a bit of EQ for appetite with pre workout Oxys and post workout Var, ran with GH(am) and peptides(pm) on training days and slin on rest days (slin is 4 weeks on 4 weeks off with metformin on off weeks).
> 
> ...


 FFS where was you when I was starting my first cycle. Now thats more like it :lol:


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Baka said:


> it's like alcohol + small euphoria, without being dumb


 Ghb is amazing imo compared with alcohol.

Feels like a mix between a smaller amount of alcohol with a hint of MDMA or good cocaine. Great aphrodisiac too.

In my younger days when we attended large week long festivals we would do GHB all week long. The confidence, hornyness and minimal hangovers are really appealing :thumb


----------

